# [APACHE] .htaccess  nicht



## meilon (24. März 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe mir mit SuSE LINUX 9.0 Proffesional meinen Traum verwirklicht: Einen eigenen Server mit 30Gig  Webspace, Spieleserver etc ohne etwas dafür blechen zu müssen. Nun möchte ich auf meinem Webspace einen Ordner erstellen, der nur mit Passwort erreichbar sein, wo nur Dateien lagern. Doch alles was ich Versucht habe, resultierte im Browser zu diesem: "Zugriff verweigert! Der Zugriff auf das angeforderte...Error 403...". Kann mir jemand bitte helfen? Hier meine anfänge:

htacces:
Options +Indexes
IndexOptions -FancyIndexing
AuthUserFile /home/server/.htpasswd
AuthName "Private Area"
AuthType Basic

htpasswd:
klink:cwJyIOvST841M
sven:cw5cq9ATOcr36

Ordner, wo die Files drin sind:
/srv/www/htdocs/files

Dort ist auch die .htacces drin.
Ich benutze SuSE 9.0 und Apache 1.3.28 
Benutze Webmin zum Server einstellen, wenn das einer kennt!


mfg
Klink


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. März 2004)

Ist für /srv/www/htdocs/ <Directory ...> Options +AuthConfig </Directory> gesetzt?

P.S.: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/howto/htaccess.html


----------



## JohannesR (24. März 2004)

Webmin ist ein dickes Sicherheitsloch, lösch das schnell mal wieder! Mach das ganze per Hand, das ist sicherer und man lernt noch was dabei!


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Was ist denn so unsicher daran? Kennst du vielleicht etwas ähnliches wie Webmin mit dem man auch den Server so einfach konfigurieren kann? Bin nämlich nicht soooo ein Linux-Crack und manchmal ist Webmin nützlich...


----------



## meilon (24. März 2004)

Wo in welchem Abschinitt für <Directory> soll ich Options +AuthConfig einfügen? Gibt es für sowas nicht Programme, die ich in Windows benutzen kann, um diese http.conf viel einfacher zu bearbeiten?

mfg
Klink


----------

